# Opinions on the Nissan Leaf zero emmissions elec car as a ride share!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

If you're buying it just to Uber, you're doing it all wrong.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

no I drive sat nigh only and plan to use it as a 15 minute one way commuter but if I can drive sat nights to pay for it! What a deal! If all I made was 100$ a night that's 400$ a month car payment! with zero fuel costs!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


Hi Johnny! I guess this thread was right up my alley. (Notice my UP.net username?) I drive my LEAF Mon-Thurs, but only because I only plan to stay out 2-3 hrs and there are 3 -Level 2 FREE chargers in my driving area. That said, I had this car BEFORE I signed up with UBER. I would NOT buy this car _JUST FOR_ ubering. The car I drive on Fri-Sun is my PRIUS. This way I can put in a 8-10 hr day without worrying about where and when I will need my next recharge. BTW, we are selling our LEAF. If you are certain you want to buy a LEAF....PM me!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> considering nearly 100% profit.


So no maintenance or depreciation on a Leaf, never even needs new tires eh? If a Leaf is 100% profit then I guess my PriusC at around $.05/mile fuel costs should then be considered something like 95% profit.

That being said, the Leaf is a low maintenance and low fuel cost vehicle. The issue will be simply not being able to do more than a few hours of work at a time with that mileage limit. I Uber is just a side job it could be worth signing in on your way to and from work, and maybe a few hours Fri/Sat night, but you would have to keep a careful watch on that hard limit mileage...I get antsy anytime my Prius shows under 100 miles left, that's my get to a gas station asap point, unless pings are staying consistent and there is some surge occuring.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Leaf dont go 100 miles on a charge.

More like 70-75


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Leaf dont go 100 miles on a charge. More like 70-75


Yes. It DOES get 100 miles to a charge. In summer, slightly more. In WINTER (32 degrees or less)..... your range will then go down to about 70-75.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

If you want 100% electric, but don't want to be antsy about running out of charge, I would get the Chevy Volt since it has a gas backup. Not cheap, no kidding, but it is a very nice ride.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In LA traffic, with a/c running 70-75.

Owners are not impressed.

Battery costs $6,000.00


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Just go for the gusto and get a Tesla ... 240 mile range ... and you can drive Select.
*there's a guy in Dallas using his Tesla for Uber ... though he's driving both X & Select


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Just go for the gusto and get a Tesla ... 240 mile range ... and you can drive Select.
> *there's a guy in Dallas using his Tesla for Uber ... though he's driving both X & Select


If I could afford a Tesla....I wouldn't be ubering!  (But I'm waiting for the prices to come down...that is on my list of possible purchases)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm waiting for the prices to come down...that is on my list of possible purchases


You and me too ... lol


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> In LA traffic, with a/c running 70-75.
> 
> Owners are not impressed.
> 
> Battery costs $6,000.00


Yes. Running heat or A/C on gas cars decreases your MPG too. But yes...you DO get 100 miles per charge barring bitter cold or sweltering heat. Battery replacement costs have not been necessary yet for any LEAF manufactured to this date....unless it was a lemon to begin with. All in all, after about 150k-200k miles....if all I need is a battery replacement for 6k to have a practically brand new car....I think it's worth it. Battery technology is getting better and cheaper every day too. I love the LEAF....just wish it had longer range....like the Tesla.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> If you want 100% electric, but don't want to be antsy about running out of charge, I would get the Chevy Volt since it has a gas backup. Not cheap, no kidding, but it is a very nice ride.


I test-drove the VOLT....but did not like it at all. For one, I don't think it would qualify for Uber....since it only has 4 seats (seatbelts) and the interior is VERY cramped...no headroom and the trunk is like a breadbox.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You can buy an extra battery for prius to extend its range, im sure you can find something similar for e-Leaf.

If i were to buy full on electric car, i would get a VW e-Golf. Which is a much nicer vehicle. 

Tesla uses 18650 batteries, same once i use in my vape mod. So you can build your own battery to extend range, and many home DIYrs have done so many times. Just look it up on youtube.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

Battery range will depend on how many traffic lights you have to stop for.Unless you are going to run the leaf until its wheels fall off the depreciation of a new car isnt worth it.To me the Leaf seems like a Versa they shoved some batteries in and doubled the price.The interior of Nissan products looks cheap.I was on a Nissan dealer lot and checked out the sticker price on a new Leaf-it was a little over $30k.There was a Versa next to it for $13k.I dont know how all the tax incentives work but I know you can buy alot of gas for $17k.Most modern cars dont call for tune-ups till 100k.Basically just tires,oil changes,front brakes +air filters.Except for mounting tires you can do that stuff your self.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I always wondered how the MPG on electric car suffers when you have to run A/C all day long.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I always wondered how the MPG on electric car suffers when you have to run A/C all day long.


On my Prius it takes maybe 15 minutes of AC to use 1 mile of electric range.


----------



## IowaShocker (Sep 18, 2015)

late to the reply here...but I drive at 2013 Nissan LEAF when I Uber. I have been doing so since June, and I have not had any real issues. A couple things about that...
1. I work very part time. No more than 10 hours a week. I do so to earn a little extra "beer money" and "lease money"
2. Yes, low to no maintenance compared to an ICE vehicle.
3. Range anxiety is an issue. But my driving is done in the downtown are of Des Moines, and most drives are within 5 miles. We are fortunate here in the metro to have free level 2 charging at some of the Hy-Vee grocery stores and Kum & Go convenience stores for those "just in case" moments you are running low on juice.
4. Found that most all riders are surprises that they are riding an all electric car. They like the peppiness and how quick I zoom in and out of traffic. Get lots and lots of questions.
5. Since I never buy gas, I think for what I do this is the best vehicle possible. It is roomy and quick.

Bottom-line, it really depends where you live and drive. But for me the LEAF it is perfect!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

The LEAF is my Sun-Thurs car. For Friday and Saturday....I drive my gas guzzler, the Prius. 

Mon-Thurs I usually only do about 2-5 trips anyway....and with all the FREE Level-2 charging stations in my area...I usually have a charging station within 2-3 miles of any drop off that I can head to and recharge while waiting for the next ping. 

Fri-Sat I stay out at least 8 hours....so I just take the Prius for those days.

I LOVE driving the LEAF! It's just a fun to drive car....so smooth and quiet and surprising FAST.  (Love when I leave those noisy mustangs & camaros in the dust when starting out from a stoplight!)  Also, I average about 200-300 FREE miles from the FREE charging stations I recharge at...so my profit is slightly better than when I drive my Prius.


----------



## LeafBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

I just signed up for Uber and Going through the process with Lyft and I drive a 2014 Leaf. I'll let ya know how it goes. Haha Also, many free level 3 & 2 charging stations, for me, in Atlanta area.

By the way LeafDriver, I once owned a 1995 Z28 Camarro and I assure you, you would not beat me In a race from a stoplight in my old car.  . Our Leafs (is that the correct plural word since it's a car or is it Leaves haha) are quick but no way can beat a V8 Mustang or Camarro to 60mph. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## IowaShocker (Sep 18, 2015)

LEAFdriver...good to hear I am not the only one out there!!! Yes, LOVE those stoplight's with a noisy Mustang or Camaro....and blowing them off the line!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


I would not use a transferred emissions car for uber. the limited mileage and long refueling times would not work well. I'd buy a hybrid if you are worried about emissions.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> If you want 100% electric, but don't want to be antsy about running out of charge, I would get the Chevy Volt since it has a gas backup. Not cheap, no kidding, but it is a very nice ride.


will uber accept a volt? it only has 4 seat belts as far as I know.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> will uber accept a volt? it only has 4 seat belts as far as I know.


I didn't think so....but I believe there is a driver here on UP.net that drives one for Uber. I don't know how it got approved...unless we really don't have to accept 4 pax.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber isn't supposed to accept the older Volts, but a few have slipped through the cracks. They don't exactly have a perfect list of what they accept and don't accept and why, and different markets either have entirely different lists or just wing it as they go. The new ones seat 5, so Uber should be accepting them.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Electric vehicles have to be governed or they will absolutely scream off the line. DC power to a motor is more than twice as efficient as IC power to the transmission, and since an electric motor can go from 0 rpm to full speed in fractions of second, a large enough power source can scrape the rubber off tires in seconds, break axles, and wear out bearings. Monstrous torque.

Just ask anyone that been in the Tesla S insane mode.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Electric vehicles have to be governed or they will absolutely scream off the line. DC power to a motor is more than twice as efficient as IC power to the transmission, and since an electric motor can go from 0 rpm to full speed in fractions of second, a large enough power source can scrape the rubber off tires in seconds, break axles, and wear out bearings. Monstrous torque.
> 
> Just ask anyone that been in the Tesla S insane mode.


They also hold them back to extend battery life..


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


It's not ridershare!


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

LeafBoy said:


> By the way LeafDriver, I once owned a 1995 Z28 Camarro and I assure you, you would not beat me In a race from a stoplight in my old car.  . Our Leafs (is that the correct plural word since it's a car or is it Leaves haha) are quick but no way can beat a V8 Mustang or Camarro to 60mph. Sorry to burst your bubble.


That made me giggle.

My 2011 5.0 did 0-60 in 4.6 seconds when it was stock and it wasn't stock. I'd be in the next zip code by the time she got her golf cart going.

Folks, it's not 100% profit. You still need brakes. You still need tires. Electricity still costs you money if you're charging at home, etc. Car washes. And it's still depreciating, which is the biggest expense of all. On a percentage basis, Leafs are actually the second quickest depreciating car on the market right now. So yeah, it's not "100% profit" just like "the tip is included" is nonsense.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I admire those of you who drive a Leaf. But you wouldn't last 5 minutes in a market like Colorado. DIA is 25 miles from downtown. You get one ping to Boulder and you'd be done for the day. And in winter, the only use for your car would be as a wheel chock for your pick up


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I'm considering one of these in a market where few rides go beyond 6 miles and only as a part-time driver. This would be my commuting car (12 miles each way) and I can charge it at my job at no cost. Any fresh feedback from Leaf drivers?


----------



## IowaShocker (Sep 18, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> I'm considering one of these in a market where few rides go beyond 6 miles and only as a part-time driver. This would be my commuting car (12 miles each way) and I can charge it at my job at no cost. Any fresh feedback from Leaf drivers?


Hi there. I have been Ubering with my Leaf for over 2 years now. Most of the rides I give are also only about 5-6 miles, with an occasional 10 mile trip. I drive after work (4pm till 6pm) during the week. It is a peak period around here in the area I am at. It is not designed for bigger markets and drives. But the short quick trips are great...and of course....NO GAS EXPENSE! It is really the only way to make a buck driving for Uber.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

IowaShocker said:


> Hi there. I have been Ubering with my Leaf for over 2 years now. Most of the rides I give are also only about 5-6 miles, with an occasional 10 mile trip. I drive after work (4pm till 6pm) during the week. It is a peak period around here in the area I am at. It is not designed for bigger markets and drives. But the short quick trips are great...and of course....NO GAS EXPENSE! It is really the only way to make a buck driving for Uber.


Thanks for the reply! If I may ask, what year Leaf you are driving? I plan to test drive one this week and I'd like to get your general satisfaction with the vehicle itself, charging, and any other details you'd care to share.


----------



## IowaShocker (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a 2013 model. From what I can tell not much has changed on the Leaf since introduction in 2011. I have nothing but good things to say. The biggest thing you have to know going into driving any electric car is the fact you are limited with range. If you are good with that, you will love it. My wife has a gas guzzler for trips beyond town. But it is so satisfying to pass gas stations! The other advantage her in the Des Moines Iowa area is the major grocery chain offers free charging stations at their stores, as well as many of the Kum & Go convenience stores, public libraries and a few other private businesses as well. Otherwise I have the standard "trickle charge" unit in my garage (110 and not a 220 plug). It plug it in each night and generally charges full by morning when I make my 15 mile commute to work. The best we can figure is over the last couple years our electric bill has only increased around $20 a month. So yes, there is some major gas savings in that alone.

Couple notes about the battery. First, you will read a lot about battery bar loss. I have been fortunate to not have had any. Nissan offers a free yearly battery check to maintain the warranty. During spring, summer and fall, my full capacity charge is around 96 miles. This number drops to around 75 during the real cold months (December, January and February) when temps are in the teens. I think you have about the same climate up there. You just have to plan more, especially when Ubering! Also, keep in mind when using the heater, your energy drops quite a bit when running. It uses a lot of juice. But a/c in the summer is much better. You have headed front and rear seats that help reduce your reliance on the heater as well as a very well heated steering wheel. 

I have not had a single technical or mechanical issue with the vehicle. And there is little maintenance. There is no oil changes. Tire rotations have been the extent of maintenance thus far. 

As for Uber, again...I feel an EV is the ONLY way to make any money driving. First, this is not my primary income. I consider my Ubering a part-time "beer fund" gig that I do for a couple hours after work during the week. My wife made me promise I would not drive at night because she did not wish for me to deal with the drunks and pukers in my car. I generally pick up folks in office areas that need to pick-up their car, or have had DUI's and cant drive. Also the hotel zones are a great hang out as many out of towner's need rides to downtown restaurants and the like. I generally get 4-6 drives in and call it a day. But I like it. Meet a lot of people. And they love riding in the car. I would guess most of the time passengers have no idea they are in an all electric car. Some get in and say "wow...this is way roomier than I had thought". The back seat is actually quite roomy, and due to the battery pack under the back seat, it sits higher than the front seat so they have a great view. Most are also surprised at how peppy and quiet the Leaf is. I actually had a lady last night ask if I could be in the same area again today to pick her and her son up at day care because her son could sleep with relatively no noise in the back seat. 

The other advantage at tax time you get to take the full US Government Mileage Credit (even though you do not use gas). This is where you make a little money by not purchasing gas. 

Again, I would recommend any EV or Leaf...if you know your limits.

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Thanks IowaShocker! That's the info I was looking for! Much appreciated!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

IowaShocker said:


> LEAFdriver...good to hear I am not the only one out there!!! Yes, LOVE those stoplight's with a noisy Mustang or Camaro....and blowing them off the line!


I have driven the leafs they do not blow anything off the line. Especially a mustang


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I have driven the leafs they do not blow anything off the line. Especially a mustang


I think they do 0-60 in 7.5 seconds with isn't fast but it's not slow especially for a the type of car it is. However they feel faster then they are because they're so small and make no noise that and instant torqued. I drove one around town once and it was actually kinda fun how zippy it is. But to compare it to anything is kinda crazy it might be faster then a mid 90s stang to 60 but anything in the last 15 years with a horse on it will leave it for dead


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah they have some giddy up! Just saying they arent blowing away muscle cars. They were not built for that.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I often put in 200 miles in a day of Uber driving. So a 100 mile limit would be an instant deal breaker for me.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I pulled the trigger and bought a 2015 Nissan Leaf SV. It will be a bit until I have set it up for Uber, but I will report back on how it does.

BTW, Uber says I average about 68 miles a week so I am well within the Leaf's limitations with plenty of driving for commuting and errands around town. Between home charging, charging at work and quick charges here and there at the local dealership I should be just fine.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

If you're going to go the Leaf route, dear god, don't buy one anywhere near being new. They're the worst depreciating car on the market right now. I can go down to the local Carmax and pick up a low mileage, two year old example for a song. Especially in this market where the extreme heat really zaps the range.

Leaf owning Uber drivers love to brag about how much money they make by saving on gas, while totally neglecting to realize(or purposefully ignoring) that they're losing their asses on the residual value of the car.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Leaf dont go 100 miles on a charge.
> 
> More like 70-75


And even it did, whats 100 miles ? Im drivibg 200-300 a day !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I often put in 200 miles in a day of Uber driving. So a 100 mile limit would be an instant deal breaker for me.


Yeah...now Tesla's 200+, especially with charge stations at grocery stores --- that'd do the trick w/o anxiety

times I've gone >200mi per outing, I've needed a break anyway


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not enough milage... i'd want 300+ miles for the market i'm in... and you also need to consider that as the battery ages it won't last as long.

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ow-much-range-loss-for-electric-car-over-time

So your looking at 70-75 mile range with a new battery in unoptimal conditions.

Now a few years down the road your down to half...

And your 100 mile range car now has a range that I can blow in, no joke, an hour or 2.

Overall i would rank your idea... as a terrible idea. Stick with a gasoline/electric hybrid for now.

Just like your cell phone battery or laptop battery, as time goes on you lose capacity.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


Useless. No range. Tesla is the only car that even approaches a useable range.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Electric vehicles have to be governed or they will absolutely scream off the line. DC power to a motor is more than twice as efficient as IC power to the transmission, and since an electric motor can go from 0 rpm to full speed in fractions of second, a large enough power source can scrape the rubber off tires in seconds, break axles, and wear out bearings. Monstrous torque.
> 
> Just ask anyone that been in the Tesla S insane mode.


That's why HYBRIDS make sense.
Accelerate with electric,low R.P.M. cruise with the engine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I often put in 200 miles in a day of Uber driving. So a 100 mile limit would be an instant deal breaker for me.


I drive 50 miles to work and 50 miles home. Would be absolutely useless to me.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

For the all day driver, no. For the part-time driver with plenty of charging options, very doable. I did 130 miles of driving two days ago with a long lunch and me breaking to do other things, charging while I was pre-occupied. Definitely not for everyone though.


----------



## bodeguero (Dec 4, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> If you're going to go the Leaf route, dear god, don't buy one anywhere near being new. They're the worst depreciating car on the market right now. I can go down to the local Carmax and pick up a low mileage, two year old example for a song. Especially in this market where the extreme heat really zaps the range.
> 
> Leaf owning Uber drivers love to brag about how much money they make by saving on gas, while totally neglecting to realize(or purposefully ignoring) that they're losing their asses on the residual value of the car.


I'm new to Uber (just got approved yesterday, will probably start driving today or tomorrow) and new to this forum

I know that leasing with Uber isn't advisable, and yes, in general, you want to avoid new cars for a variety of reasons (immediate depreciation, higher taxes due to higher purchase price, higher insurance, etc.), but I think there are individual situations that would challenge the conventional wisdom.

1a.) The federal tax credit is $7500. Still not enough to make up the very real difference in depreciation.

b.) local and state incentives; check your local state, county, and municipal governments

2.) Through Uber, Nissan is currently offering an $8,000 off a 2015 or 2016 Leaf. _That's_ starting to get interesting. Now we're talking about the latest models with an even better range. That extra 10-20 miles may not seem like much, but it buys you an extra ride per charge and/or makes the range anxiety a bit less.

And here's the key for *some* Uber drivers:

3.) Nissan gives you 2 years of free super charges (or whatever they call them) up to the equivalent of 80 miles. So if you are in a major metropolitan area, you'll always be a few minutes away from a Nissan dealership. So your 107 miles range (call it 80 on the new models) gets bumped up to 187, which in practical terms would be 140-145 miles. You lose 30 minutes or so in that scenario of recharging.

4.) I'll add that excessive, accelerated depreciation is only an issue if you re-sell your car. If you are like my family, you never sell a car for anything over $1000. We run our cars until the absolute end. At that point, it doesn't matter.

We currently own 1 car, a Chevy Volt. I wanted a Leaf, but the range anxiety would have been unfathomable for my wife. We never put gas in the car! Only when we take our son to Disney World (grandma "gifted" him and my wife season passes; talk about an expensive gift to "receive"! Not going to accept that gift ever again) or we go to Key Largo or Key West, maybe to visit friends an hour away in different directions. Now that I'll be driving Uber, we'll be due for a 2nd car. I'm seriously considering a brand spanking new Leaf and alternating cars while charging. I must point out that I do not anticipate pulling 8-10 hour shifts.


----------



## bodeguero (Dec 4, 2016)

Sooooo, I ... um ... took a look at the used Leaf market for the first time since last spring, and wow... it's gone down even more since then! The extra couple of grand that the 2015's and 2014's have gone down make the above post a bit less applicable.


----------



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

How do uber new vehicle discounts work ? I am in an area where we don't have vehicle solutions. I am told you get a coupon code. 
1) Can you use this discount with your own financing

2) Can you stack these discounts on top of Nissan financing discounts?

Leaf is pretty attractive if this is valid 
2016/2017 Nissan Leaf SV/SL runs b/w 35k-40k
1) Dealership discount : $3000
2) Uber Discount: $8000
3) Nissan Finance Cashback : $4000
4) Federal Tax/State : $7500 / $2k-6k

Seems too good to be true.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

If you're buying explicitly for Uber, or bank on Uber income to pay for the new car, you're doing it wrong. Way wrong. That 100 mile range wouldn't get me from the nearby big city and back without stopping to charge, and unable to take a ride. If I can find a charger. No thanks.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

johnywinslow said:


> I would like to know what ride share drivers think of a 100 mile limit on an electric car. Its bigger then the prius, but at 100 miles is it worth it considering nearly 100% profit. and 80% charge in just 1 hr? what are your thoughts?


The range is an issue if your using it for rideshare


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought a 2015 Nissan Leaf SV. It will be a bit until I have set it up for Uber, but I will report back on how it does.
> 
> BTW, Uber says I average about 68 miles a week so I am well within the Leaf's limitations with plenty of driving for commuting and errands around town. Between home charging, charging at work and quick charges here and there at the local dealership I should be just fine.


Lol they average zero-mile weeks too, and don't count ALL miles just trips (not sure if it even includes drive to pickup)

Also, if you DID average 68 miles per week, paid or not, buying a vehicle for that would be sheer insanity


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lol they average zero-mile weeks too, and don't count ALL miles just trips (not sure if it even includes drive to pickup)
> 
> Also, if you DID average 68 miles per week, paid or not, buying a vehicle for that would be sheer insanity


68 hours per week is what uber "THINKS" your doing. In reality all the unpaid miles, or driving "back to civilization" after dropping someone off in the boonies or the hood, don't towards that.


----------



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

We own two Leafs (Leaves?).

Lol at the depreciation comments. In CA the tax credit totals $10K and its a one time shot, so suprise of surprises, it sinks in value after a year. Not that tough to understand I hope?

I havent had a trip exceed my range yet, but it will probably happen at some point. I almost ran out of juice NYE in San Clemente as I was driving around on 7% grades. 

Cost of ownership is nil. Even brakes last longer because the generator absorbs the load.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

someuberguy567 said:


> How do uber new vehicle discounts work ? I am in an area where we don't have vehicle solutions. I am told you get a coupon code.
> 1) Can you use this discount with your own financing
> 
> 2) Can you stack these discounts on top of Nissan financing discounts?
> ...


I used to sell Nissans. Yes that is too good to be true. They won't stack an 8,000 discount on top of the 3,000 discount. Keep in mind in the Leaf MSRPs for say, $32,000, the dealership paid about $30,000. On a cheaper car like a Nissan Versa, there is about 2-300 dollars profit for the dealer. Customers don't want to believe it but it's true. On things like factory rebates they are selling it to you for less than they paid, but will be reimbursed by the factory. It is very common to sell a new car for zero profit. (Service dept. is most of the revenue for dealerships these days).


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I drive a 2013 Leaf and I think it's the ideal rideshare car_ for my circumstances_. This isn't my day job--I ride 9:30 to 1:00 am Friday and Saturday nights, and a few hours on weekends during the day (maybe 10-15 hours a week total). Caveats:

- Why would you ever buy a new one? Let someone else get the tax credit and take the huge depreciation hit. 
- They significantly improved battery chemistry in early-mid 2013, so don't buy a Leaf that's older than that.
- Google "LeafSpy" and test any used Leaf you're considering for SOH (state of health) of the battery.
- If you don't live in a city with a good charging infrastructure, it's probably not the right car.
- Electricity is cheap where I live (~12c/kWh).
- Our airport is fairly close-in.

Given those caveats, though:

- I basically drive people downtown to the entertainment districts, or run them around town for Saturday errands. Stop n go, stop n go. The regenerative braking means I can drive significantly longer on a single charge than the rated range.
- There's a super-fast (Level 3) quick charger right in the heart of downtown. When I drop below 35% capacity or so, I "top up" in 10 minutes, just long enough to walk around and get the blood flowing.
- A used 2013 Leaf with <30K miles can be had for under $9K.
- It's surprisingly roomy for a small car, and has decent amenities like heated seats in the rear as well as the front and a heated steering wheel.

And _it's my secret weapon for tips_:

- I always set the nav system to the "energy" display, with lots of gauges that show how much power is being consumed/generated.
- I try to find a way to mention to the pax that they're riding in a 100% electric car (if they don't beat me to it, which they often do)
- About 4 times out of 5, this results in a lively conversation...
- ... voila, more tips!

Seriously, I've recently been experimenting with consciously making the effort to mention it to every pax, and I can _absolutely _see the results on the bottom line. In my millennial-skewing city, an all-electric car really is a crowd-pleaser.

As far as maintenance goes, yeah, I'll have to pay for tires, wipers, and cabin air filters, same as you. My car has to be washed and waxed, just like yours. But I don't buy gas, and I don't need oil changes. I get to deduct 53.5c/mile or whatever it is this year, and my fuel cost is essentially 3c/mile. Works for me!


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Leaf dont go 100 miles on a charge.


That's with no A/C, super light on throttle, and low power consumption.
I love my Leaf, but not for Uber!


----------



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

UberwithStuber said:


> That's with no A/C, super light on throttle, and low power consumption.
> I love my Leaf, but not for Uber!


My experience is that if you are doing in-town driving and keep your freeway speed at 62 or less, 100 miles is achievable but thats pushing it. If you run the AC that will trim your range by 5-7%.

The worst drain on range are hills.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

AichBeeUber said:


> The worst drain on range are hills.


No hills in Florida! Haha


----------

